# Fun with clipping



## Eohippus (Jan 19, 2011)

We clipped Missy (mostly) the other day for a show, but we didn't get to do her legs (it was her first time every being clipped) so we opted out of showing. But seeing her clipped (pictures once we get her legs done!) made we want to clip Kinson. He has a show in a few weeks anyway, so I figured it would be good so I could see his overall body condition too. I also decided to have a little bit of fun when clipping him.







Kinson support a 70's boots/leg warmers look





A few hours later we finished clipping his legs (will post pictures later, after I've taken some nice ones).

What have you done for fun when clipping? Skull and cross bones on the rump? Leave eye brows? Side burns? Beard? Let's see your funny clipping pictures!!

Here's another one, this time its Avalon with his leprechaun beard! And eye brow haha


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 19, 2011)

*Loved the pics....I would love to have some fun clipping but with my clippers having a mind of their own...I just get the job done! My luck I would go to do something funny and then go to clip it and they wouldn't work *



* I look forward to seeing everyone pictures though! *


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 19, 2011)

Lucky you to have weather warm enough to clip anything at all in january. We're all fuzzy with winter woolies and will remain that way till mid-April at the earliest and even then we'd clip only neck to relieve them of some discomfort but the nights still too cold to clip more than that off.

enjoyed your photos - nice horses and great clip jobs


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 19, 2011)

*For some silly reason when I clip my minis winter woolies off I **ALWAYS** have fun and clip fun shapes out of their fuzzys like hearts, suns, smiley faces, checkers, poka dots, lighting bolts, stars, to make them look like **My Little Ponys*


----------



## wingnut (Jan 19, 2011)

Late in April/early May last year, I was dying to see what our youngest girl looked like under her fuzz not to mention wanting to use my new clippers.

Let's just say it was a good thing we *did not* have a show coming up! LOL I intended from the start to just do her head and neck. She wasn't really interested in letting me do her head at all! She looked awful for at least a week after this.











Thankfully, we both got better at the whole thing.


----------



## Relic (Jan 19, 2011)

l always like to see the leggs first so thats what gets clipped first..amazing how small some of them are under the fuzz


----------



## candycar (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh Relic! that is too funny!



Here's my midclip pics, the girls sport these cuts in the early spring until it warms up enough to finish.


----------

